# ASA K-45 / White Stake Yards.. "Can I get some?"



## BlackArcher

How come we can't see some local courses like this... 
This was a Range from our national ASA organization UC Phenix City....2013..

Edited 5/15/13
This Thread has taken on a life of its own.. I felt the need to add this.. Please Note most of us know each other.

Disclaimer: All this chat is for your entertainment and is intended to be informative competitive enlightenment... 
Please,  if you are thin skinned, can't take a joke or having residual mental effects from being bullied all your life.  
Please refrain from reading this thread...  Or you can Suck it up and grow a pair..!!


----------



## KillZone

Where's the other half that looks like the short side of the Alabama shoot?


----------



## young gunna

Open c?


----------



## BlackArcher

Well "Ole" Gunna.. I personally don't mind a long course.. but hey!
I love an Indoor shot in a pinch just like the other guy... 
Back in the "14" days that would have been a bout 12 marked for +4.


----------



## DanielHunter

The range in Florida wasn't much different than that E. maybe even shorter


----------



## hound dog

BlackArcher said:


> How come we can't see some local courses like this...
> This was a Range from our national ASA organization UC Phenix City....2013..



Because the clubs cant afford to replace cores two and three times a year by putting them close to get hammered on. The fome they are using now gets shot up very ease. At 290 with in 20 yards you can almost see the arrow sticking out the other side. This is just whit I think. Just saying.


----------



## 12ptsteve

that sounds like known 35 to me. you shoot a KNOWN class so you do not have to judge and still complain about it.... just sayin. it will make you better when you get to the easy one's E


----------



## 12ptsteve

i think novice is still known and its a thirty yard max ezra.... just  messing with you. ill make it easier for you on the next shoot i promise.


----------



## BlackArcher

*Let the Thrashing Begin...*

K35.. lol 
Well!! My 12pt Point Wanna "B" Archer..
I am going to let that comment slide...  but only for a sec..
Especially since you put so much thought into it... 

When you are ready to quit hiding behind the counter... Call me out...
Don't take too long.. though.. 
Try to catch me early so your beatdown won't be as severe... 

 Spanka


----------



## 12ptsteve

E...  I will judge mine and you can still shoot k 35. I have not shot in a while but i did not forgot how. Its on now. YOU MIGHT HAVE BROUGHT ME OUT OF RETIREMENT. BRING IT ON MY BIG BROTHER.


----------



## DanielHunter

Oh no mr. Steve is gonna spank that booty...


----------



## oldgeez

steve is coming out of retirement???  this should be good.  i haven't seen him shoot since the state championship in gainesville.  the man can shoot, but he's got to be rusty.  of course, the e-man is kinda rusty, too!!  it should be a good smack down, but the edge goes to the big man with the rangefinder, imho.


----------



## BlackArcher

Ah! Bro. Geez... M.C  brought me out of retirement... and he is to blame for any carnage experienced by the hand of the "Spanka"
I am simply returning the favor..!!

Rusty...Oh Yes!: No shame in my game... Rusty Equipment, Rusty Game, Rusty Smack!!
Like I said you need to catch me while I am on the bottom..  
because once I am "There." I will be singing  "You can't touch this!"

But "For this Battle I will meet the enemy where he resides... 
and since your residence is at the 1/2 PRO stake where  rangefinders are not allowed, So will I accompany thee."
Oh! bring a bandaid... You going to need it... Why, You asked?

"It's SPANKIN TIME!!!"  Spanka


----------



## BlackArcher

*...OH! And you young Pada One...*

D-Hunter... I hear your whispering over there... .
"silence young-ling"  else this will easily turn into a three way annihilation...  
plus you already got your hands full with the "candy man"


----------



## oldgeez

now, spanka, don't go draggin' mc into this...the smack talkin' bottemline retired him years ago, and rip.  he's an indoor man now, and all carnage wreaked by the e man is exclusively the e man's.  beatdown with extreme predjudice, lol!!  at least d man has come out for 12 point, he's not lurking!!


----------



## young gunna

Bottomline is good enough to retire somebody? Im just sayin


----------



## BlackArcher

The conglomerate is in full-effect... 
You can invest your stock in "Beatdowns R US".. 
We never left... and We don't discriminate... We took a minute to rearrange our offerings..
to ensure we are fair and balance in our deliverance of beatdowns... 
You too can sign up for one. 
If you old enough to hold a bow or too old to hold it up... 

You too can be on the schedule for a good ole fashion Archery Beatdown.. 

"Venue to be decided..."  Spanka


----------



## 12ptsteve

Let me know when u get back on your game e. I do not want to hear any excuses. Ill be ready


----------



## 12ptsteve

Geeze it does not matter how far it is for e if he dumps the release and hit an 8 left. I can still ride a bike.


----------



## DanielHunter

E you don't wanna meet me on that white stake I promise and plus I don't think you have beat me in years since I was like 12... So come on out and let Steve give the SPANKA a good nice old fashion spankin....


----------



## BlackArcher

Ah! As ½ Pro Bike rider feebly attempts to cunningly EXCUSE himself from shame and anguish... of a well-deserved and good intentioned â€œBeAtDoWn

His AWESOMENESS, THE SPANKA.  
Has decided to keep it moving and grant request to those others deserving on the list. 
Reasonâ€¦
"I want a BeatDown Foundation" Sponsored by "Beatdowns are Us", 
Seeks out Quality Competitive Wanna "B"  archers with the sole purposes strengthen their character, 
by introducing them to the agony of a good solid archery beatdown, 
and empowering them to brag to your friends about it.

"The accusation / inflammatory remark of â€œ You not ready" 
Is the sure fire way to be off this prestigious list... 

Please do not submit any other "call out" if do not intend to honor your  request... 
We can provide band-aids if necessary, if you are unable to provide your own..


----------



## BlackArcher

D-Hunter.. Your request has been granted.. White Red Blue Yellow or Black.. your choice... 
We will deal with you with "Extreme Prejudice"  We don't discriminate..

"Prepare for a Spankin"  Spanka


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

LOL..Thats some good smack talk Spanka.. Game on...


----------



## GaBuckSlammer




----------



## BlackArcher

I just logged in and read it again... I crack me up!


----------



## DanielHunter

Dude you don't even wanna do that to your self. Micheal brought you out of retirement so you may not wanna do it cause imma send you right back out....

Sorry my friend but the spanka better prepare for a SPANKIN.......................


----------



## killitgrillit

DanielHunter said:


> Dude you don't even wanna do that to your self. Micheal brought you out of retirement so you may not wanna do it cause imma send you right back out....
> 
> Sorry my friend but the spanka better prepare for a SPANKIN.......................



Is it not past your bedtime?? or wait is it prom night??????


----------



## BowanaLee

BA, thats not a spanking. This is a spanking.


----------



## DanielHunter

Nah it's not my bed time. I just got off work so I was still working when I post that


----------



## young gunna

Its only prom nite when its time to put up or shut up. Computor gangsters i tell ya........


----------



## DanielHunter

I'm not worried about you gunna, I've seen how you have shootin.


----------



## young gunna

Mr Gunna to you lil man....... And no you havent seen anything


----------



## BlackArcher

DanielHunter said:


> Dude you don't even wanna do that to your self. Micheal brought you out of retirement so you may not wanna do it cause imma send you right back out....


D-Hunter The only thing you can send me is a Letter.  
A letter of apology for calling me DUDE. 

Now you need to be very careful what you ask for before you get your little feelings hurt..


----------



## 12ptsteve

e you should know all about the agony of archery...... whats it been now, hmmmmm 4 or 5 years worth?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

E..Tell MC l still have his release to come and try to get it..Or lose another?? Easy Gunna or you will have your toes on the line beside him..Playtime is over.


----------



## young gunna

Funny but didnt they name you bottemline because of your shooting?


----------



## BlackArcher

*Venue to be determined..*



12ptsteve said:


> e you should know all about the agony of archery...... whats it been now, hmmmmm 4 or 5 years worth?



Yeah! The AGONY of watching you hide out behind the counter for 4 to 5 years now..

ok 1/2 pint sorry I mean 12 point No more excuses it is time to leave the nest... 
We the enemy is at your gate what you going to do.. SO!!!!
Until you can find the courage and your pebbles to man up for a beatdown... 
All further request will be ignored...  His AWESOMENESS HAS SPOKEN!!

"Venue to be determined"  Spanka


----------



## 12ptsteve

You wont be able to ignore it. I just pray you will be able to forget about the beating that  is about to happen to you and we will still be friends


----------



## BlackArcher

12ptsteve said:


> You wont be able to ignore it. I just pray you will be able to forget about the beating that is about to happen to you and we will still be friends


LoL.. I am definitely not going to ignore, refuse or forget to take your little Grocery Money... 

"Grocery Money = The Tournament Funds Un-Diciplined, Un-Ready and Un-Skilled Wanna "B" Archers 
Valiantly Donated to HIS AWESOMENESS..The Spanka.." 

Friends!! For life...  
Archery!! Bitter Enemies.. Til Death..

"HiS Awesomenes has spoken"  Spanka


----------



## 12ptsteve

I still have the last dollar you sighned for me.


----------



## Nicodemus

The thread has been cleaned up. Ya`ll keep it clean, please.


----------



## EagleEye3D

Hahaha! This is great! Look forward to seeing some results.op2:


----------



## BlackArcher

ok...who cussed... Absolutely NO CUSSINg..


----------



## BlackArcher

12ptsteve said:


> I still have the last dollar you sighned for me.


'And!
It was on loan.. Bring that with you so you can give it back...


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

Where MI360? I think he might be able to show y'all a think or too!


----------



## BlackArcher

He can speak for himself... and so can you mr / mrs anny....Shall we send you an invite to the beatdown sware


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

Bahahaha the beat down? Wouldn't waste my time. I'm a deer hunter that's it. It's brown it's down! That's the motto everyday!!


----------



## alligood729

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> Bahahaha the beat down? Wouldn't waste my time. I'm a deer hunter that's it. It's brown it's down! That's the motto everyday!!



So......why are you on this thread?


----------



## MI360

BlackArcher said:


> He can speak for himself... and so can you mr / mrs anny....Shall we send you an invite to the beatdown sware



Yes E HE can speak for himself. I am game... Just put $$$ where that BIG MOUTH is...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Shoot*

Beatdowns R Us we will be at RAC this coming weekend come get sum ..


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

@ alligood729, cause its a pubic forum... And 3/4 of the people on this thread have been shooting for at least 20 years and are still shooting novice. Or shoot they BIG boy class, and finish at the bottom of the chart...


----------



## BlackArcher

*Laughing... Heartedly..*



alligood729 said:


> So......why are you on this thread?



LMBAO...Man of a few words... I wish I could get it in like you ALL-GOOd...  You my hero... and Heeees Outta heeere...lol



Anonymoushaha12 said:


> @ alligood729, cause its a pubic forum... And 3/4 of the people on this thread have been shooting for at least 20 years and are still shooting novice. Or shoot they BIG boy class, and finish at the bottom of the chart...



Smack OFF
OK ANNY: Anny Just about all the the archers on here are Hunters.. 3D Archery is a sure way to amp up you Hunting skill... Why in heavens do you think we shoot animals... It is definitley not a waste of time ask ALL GOOD.. Gunna...Even your hero MI360...

Smack ON
Break out the towel wipe you tears quit the crying and jump in with something intelligent smart and witty... You too can be Smack talker... If you need some pointers don't as me ask bottome line.. He'll teach ya...Lol


----------



## BlackArcher

*I believe the MI360...has join us in the BigMouth running.*



MI360 said:


> Yes E HE can speak for himself. I am game... Just put $$$ where that BIG MOUTH is...



Its BA not BM... Get it right!  We ain't putting up $$$$ we taking.. $$$ again get it right!

Here Ye Here Ye His Majesty has honored us with his presence and has inserted himself for a mangling at hand of His AWESOMENESS... 

But you got to wait your turn speedy.. 12PT  and D-Hunter got Next...
Stay Tuned for a venue ...."unless you coming out to where we are." Nudge Nudge

This just in from the BottomLine:
The BeatDown shall commence initiated at RAC.. Bring you lil grocery money..
"It's On" Spanka


----------



## alligood729

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> @ alligood729, cause its a pubic forum... And 3/4 of the people on this thread have been shooting for at least 20 years and are still shooting novice. Or shoot they BIG boy class, and finish at the bottom of the chart...



At least make sure you know what you are talking about before you type, this is most definitely not a "pubic"forumNo No:.....and, I know most of the shooters from north ga, NOBODY has been shooting novice for 20yrs. I'm certainly not shooting my best right now, but if you want to show up at any venue you choose, me and you will shoot a hunting setup from the 40yd stake, seeing as how you are only a hunter. I like ole' Mitchell a lot, and know I'm not in his class, but I'd be willing to bet I can take you...


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

It's not pubic? I do believe anyone can look at it. Am I right? Alligood729 ur that good huh?


----------



## alligood729

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> It's not pubic? I do believe anyone can look at it. Am I right? Alligood729 ur that good huh?



I don't know about "pubic", but it is a "public" forum....  I'm not as good as Mitchell, but I'm good enough to outshoot you, and that seems like enough right now....

Nite...5am will be here in a minute.....


----------



## BlackArcher

*I got a bridge to sell you...*

Hey... Anny...Wink wink... My money is on you...  go ahead you can take ole ally good... 
He is getting old ... can't see  ... can't shoot straight ...
never won a day in his life... 
You do know all this is the truth right... "Nothing goes on the internet tha is not true..."

"Archers Don't Lie"  Spanka


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

U did get me there. But, I've shot with ya and know for a fact u can't out shoot me. Maybe u should get a refund of that PSE shirt


----------



## alligood729

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> U did get me there. But, I've shot with ya and know for a fact u can't out shoot me. Maybe u should get a refund of that PSE shirt



You haven't shot with me, I have no friends named Anonymoushaha12....Pick your spot, name your weapon. Hunting setup or open, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## BlackArcher

*Another Call Out...*

Anny ... Now you getting the hang of it.....
Extra Extra read all about it Anny cruising for a Bruising at the hand of "The Alll Mighty Goood"

"That is his beat down name, Cause I said so"  Spanka


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

I mess up on one letter, but I don't mess up on every shot and FYI never said I was ur friend


----------



## solocam678




----------



## BlackArcher

Anny... This is a smack thread... caaante be miz spezzling werds...  lol

Our Current Visitors...
Anonymoushaha12, solocam678, MI360, alligood729+ 
pop corn anyone..  What else ya'll going do on rainy day like today..


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

E, u got that right!!!!!


----------



## DanielHunter

I got money on my friend ole alligood.


----------



## alligood729

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> I mess up on one letter, but I don't mess up on every shot and FYI never said I was ur friend



Very true....cause none of my friends hide behind a phony screen name...


----------



## BlackArcher

Gooooooooood Moooorning....... My wanna wanna B'... 
Cant wait for the weekend.. I have not been this excited since... I got Some..
(money)


----------



## young gunna

Squirrel sir you are not a member of beatdowns are us...... Ask me how i know this


----------



## DanielHunter

I with gunna on that. He hasn't handed a beatdowown in a long time....

Hold that thought!!! Has he ever handed one to anyone?


----------



## 12ptsteve

My money is on alligood too and e i have your last dollar framed. I have already taken a picture of the wife and kids down off the wall to hang your next one up.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*beatdowns r us*

Your right Gunna me and a couple others have beatdowns r us on top of the hit list so far yall are down 1 l cant comprehend you thinking that you was coming to our house Buckeye Plantation and win ..lol..Now my fellow archer we are taking it to you at Rac..No No:


----------



## BlackArcher

*Too hot to hunt, Too hot to fish and its too cold at home*

LOL This is too funny I don't care what anyone says...


12ptsteve said:


> e i have your last dollar framed. I have already taken a picture of the wife and kids down off the wall to hang your next one up.



Well then speedy You'll grow old looking at that empty space on your bedroom wall...Spanka


----------



## oldgeez

i was just wondering who are the official members of "beatdowns r us????"  inquiring minds want to know???


----------



## young gunna

Trust me squirrell and a couple others can tell you if it wasnt for my son bending my rest i had it won hands down. And johhny i can only tell you who the current president is......


----------



## young gunna

You and a couple others........ Funny              none of your crew wants it wit me....... None of em


----------



## Brian from GA

I'm glad I quit when I did..... man. E still wondering why he has a sixth arrow in his quiver, Curry blaming his young'uns, Stevie coming back from the dead, laid back Goodie getting his dander all up, a red headed step child with milk on his lip chirping, even woke up Mitchell.... fun stuff. I'm glad I'm too old for all this. Now if we can just get Blake to chime in and Runny to join the misspelling.... times would be GOOOD!


----------



## hound dog

oldgeez said:


> i was just wondering who are the official members of "beatdowns r us????"  inquiring minds want to know???



Answer the man.


----------



## hound dog

Brian from GA said:


> I'm glad I quit when I did..... man. E still wondering why he has a sixth arrow in his quiver, Curry blaming his young'uns, Stevie coming back from the dead, laid back Goodie getting his dander all up, a red headed step child with milk on his lip chirping, even woke up Mitchell.... fun stuff. I'm glad I'm too old for all this. Now if we can just get Blake to chime in and Runny to join the misspelling.... times would be GOOOD!



We had some good one on here. We did.


----------



## alligood729

Brian from GA said:


> I'm glad I quit when I did..... man. E still wondering why he has a sixth arrow in his quiver, Curry blaming his young'uns, Stevie coming back from the dead, laid back Goodie getting his dander all up, a red headed step child with milk on his lip chirping, even woke up Mitchell.... fun stuff. I'm glad I'm too old for all this. Now if we can just get Blake to chime in and Runny to join the misspelling.... times would be GOOOD!



I got no dander....I just like


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*beatdowns r us*



young gunna said:


> You and a couple others........ Funny              none of your crew wants it wit me....... None of em



Now Now..Gunna we are going to put yall out of business you can like it or you can love it but thats whats going on today.. .The Ace Crew will make quick work of you..No No:


----------



## hoyt44

gooodd stuff


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

Can young gunna be beat???? Will anyone please shoot try to beat this man. Sounds like the best thing that ever happen to archery. 

See young gunna you've got a great campaign manager!


----------



## oldgeez

..this is getting better and better..now we have the "ace crew?????"  i can only guess the president of the "beatdowns r us" is the gunna??  i wonder who the president of the "ace crew" is??  i'm guessing it's the bottemline????


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

Geez for president!!!


----------



## solocam678

hoyt44 said:


> gooodd stuff



Yep..pass the popcorn lol


----------



## BlackArcher

*Now what can I say to get you to put the cane down.*



Brian from GA said:


> I'm glad I quit when I did.....  Now if we can just get Blake to chime in times would be GOOOD!



  Listen up "B" From "G", "U" need to "C" your way out of this conversation before "E" jumps over "D" and Spank "B" with "C's Bow.

"Spankin Every Where He Goes."  Spanka


----------



## Kris87

I Don't care who frames a dollar or loses their release, I'm on Black Archers train.  That brother  has the best smack since I played pickup ball at the Atlanta inner city YMCA when I was still dunk in'.  This is some funny chit.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

Geez for president!
Geez for president!
Geez for president! 

Watermed for Vice President!


----------



## oldgeez

the geez is too old to be prez, besides the geez doesn't do smack...he does enjoy watching the younguns go at it though.  competition is good, and i appreciate the nomination, anonymous; but i'm really not a buckeye archer...i'm more of a gainesville north georgia guy.


----------



## DanielHunter

Hey gunna they got there Lil ACE HARDWARE crew, and think that they are doin something. 
I say we get together and show em how the boys from the ARMY NAVY STORE do it.

They don't want none, I can promise you that....


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

DanielHunter said:


> Hey gunna they got there Lil ACE HARDWARE crew, and think that they are doin something.
> I say we get together and show em how the boys from the ARMY NAVY STORE do it.
> 
> They don't want none, I can promise you that....




So let me get this straight. After lil D slung the smack and then pulled the no show at the Big 40 he figures if he can't beat him, join him?   

Dang Gunna, I think you just got asked to the prom


----------



## alligood729

GaBuckSlammer said:


> So let me get this straight. After lil D slung the smack and then pulled the no show at the Big 40 he figures if he can't beat him, join him?
> 
> Dang Gunna, I think you just got asked to the prom



OOOOOHHHHHH MY......


----------



## young gunna

Boy boy boy.............


----------



## MI360

Hey BA i keep hearing all of this talk of beatdowns. I was wanting to know if you where going to put up or shut up. I check the mail everyday for my invite.


----------



## young gunna

Put your rangefinder down and Il hand you one.......


----------



## BlackArcher

*How does 323 Sound  Say 9:am.. Your choice of class*



MI360 said:


> Hey BA i keep hearing all of this talk of beatdowns. I was wanting to know if you where going to put up or shut up.


Oh Yes! my Masochistic  Friend I am definitely putting up.  
"Remember, You ask for this!"  spanka


----------



## MI360

young gunna said:


> Put your rangefinder down and Il hand you one.......



Oh so you are saying you like your chances better shooting unknown hoping u can out guess me instead of out shooting me. I will play the unknown game but u got to play the known game... I dont think we have played since lake oconee 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## MI360

BlackArcher said:


> Oh Yes! my Masochistic  Friend I am definitely putting up.
> "Remember, You ask for this!"  spanka



You name it BIG MAN


----------



## young gunna

Ok 360 deal


----------



## BlackArcher

OK.. His awesomeness has decided 323 9AM (unknown) 
I will put my rangefinder down if you will  it will be balance contest...

Ace crew you hear that....


----------



## hoyt44




----------



## young gunna

ace crew gonna stay in they comfort zone


----------



## BlackArcher

Nah... "C" they still out trying to get the Yardage.. 
check em back later..
"They bizee getting yardage"   Spanka


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

Wow some smack talk! Lets see who all backs out this time...


----------



## passthru24

A lot of smack talk on here  but I remember just a couple weeks ago all the smack talk went down also (Meeting at the Big 40) and all backed out but just a couple. You know who you are, the ones that showed up. Seems to me their not afraid of handing out or taking a beatdown, but some of you just love the smack talk, and that's all it is SMACK !!! OK lets see who will show up to Big E's invite for a beatdown at 323 ???? WELL ????


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Rac*

LOL..We are going to rac like we first agreed ...Trying toget mi360 out of his game is your best chance and a slim chance it will be but your faith at Rac is a solid spanking ..Maybe you can send the little one so we can break him in..


----------



## young gunna

Squirrel look at rac scores and see who won the last three months. when yall so called ace crew sot so bad yall didnt turn in score cards........


----------



## young gunna

The way i see it dont go to rac where u think you have a chance go somewhere different. If you can judge yardage you can shoot anywhere. Not just in your home ranges. What is jody gonna print yall some yardage cards or somethin?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Due to family obligations later, I'll be at 3:23 early. Might be at the bottom of the pile when it's said and done but just might surprise somebody too. Every dog has its day. And the new 3D rig is itchin to be let out of the cage.


----------



## BlackArcher

*Rac and 323*

We are hitting 323 First... Clay and the boys over there need our support..


----------



## KillZone

What class y'all shootin anyway?  I might have to come and see this shoot-out smack down with a little spankin of that !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## young gunna

323 for sure but il pull a double to prove a point


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

With all us nuts gonna be there you'd think we could lure a Squirrel in or something.


----------



## young gunna

He and his boys run from competition


----------



## MI360

young gunna said:


> Ok 360 deal



How about we add a 3 spot indoor round and a 900 round in on this, since this is a 360 deal?


----------



## young gunna

Hey thats cool


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

Bahaha. 3 spot? I bet I know who's gonna win this...


----------



## watermedic

There just happens to be a double 900 round next weekend.

There will be plenty of spectators to watch.


----------



## BlackArcher

So! Do we have confirmations on the 323 then Rac  PainFest?

Don't Stop practicing reach over and press a digit on your keyboard with your big toe..

PRESS 1  - Heck Yeah!
PRESS 2 - Heck No We won't go..Scared
PRESS 3 - Cant make it I'll will mail my check to Beat Downs R Us


----------



## passthru24

BlackArcher said:


> So! Do we have confirmations on the 323 then Rac  PainFest?
> 
> Don't Stop practicing reach over and press a digit on your keyboard with your big toe..
> 
> PRESS 1  - Heck Yeah!
> PRESS 2 - Heck No We won't go..Scared
> PRESS 3 - Cant make it I'll will mail my check to Beat Downs R Us



11111111111111111111111,,,


----------



## Hunter Thomas

young gunna said:


> ace crew gonna stay in they comfort zone



No No:


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Why the silence?? Hunter wants to get paid ..Yeah he is part of Ace ..and he wants some more money beatdowns are us money..


----------



## EagleEye3D

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Why the silence?? Hunter wants to get paid ..Yeah he is part of Ace ..and he wants some more money beatdowns are us money..


op2:


----------



## oldgeez

hunter can shoot dots


----------



## BlackArcher

Hunter!... I believe he pressed 3.


----------



## young gunna

bring it


----------



## young gunna

Hunter bring ya cheerleaders wit ya........ Squirrel Might as well cheer he cant shoot


----------



## gobkiller

*ha*

mi360 u r the fast eddie felson of archery...... lol


----------



## BlackArcher

*Hustle Hustle Hustle Hard...*

Ok! So what you are saying  "iz" we should call him "Speedy 360 Archery Hustler" (I could agree to that)..

"Two days!! Not too late to Ring My Bell"  Spanka


----------



## gobkiller

*360*

yes he is the man...when the money on the line ....


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

Just got the strings put on my bear whitetail hunter. Shooting 157!!! Picked up 3 fps!!!! I'm ready!!!!


----------



## BlakeB

My bet is that half of y'all don't show up.


----------



## Bowtech9957

Gobkiller you need to get in on this, i think you can take there money judging


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> Just got the strings put on my bear whitetail hunter. Shooting 157!!! Picked up 3 fps!!!! I'm ready!!!!



I hear ya. I just got new strings on my nova and went up to 171 fps. It's hard for us with a 26.5 draw and not able to pull more than 48 lbs!!!


----------



## BlackArcher

"Ok My wanna "B's" The Check is Good!! Its GO Time!"  Spanka


----------



## GIBBS

Sure is alot of talk on this thread, and i would say most of you are just talk. If you really want to find out who the BEST is? Shoot a 3 spot round 900 round known 3d and unknown 3d. $100 entry fee WINNER TAKE ALL!!!!! If you SCARED just say so. Who is in?


----------



## alligood729

GIBBS said:


> Sure is alot of talk on this thread, and i would say most of you are just talk. If you really want to find out who the BEST is? Shoot a 3 spot round 900 round known 3d and unknown 3d. $100 entry fee WINNER TAKE ALL!!!!! If you SCARED just say so. Who is in?



I wondered when you would show up...... That is a good thought though!


----------



## gobkiller

*?*

where would this take place?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Time and place..


----------



## oldgeez

well, like the man said,"talkin' time's over...shootin' time's here!!"  i can hardly wait to see who shows up??


----------



## GIBBS

How about ALC for the indoor and GAC night 900 round? 3d does not matter just name the place. Maybe 1 north of ATL and 1 south?


----------



## GIBBS

alligood729 said:


> I wondered when you would show up...... That is a good thought though!



Haha I am always here my friend. I am like santa i am always watching...lol


----------



## MI360

GIBBS said:


> How about ALC for the indoor and GAC night 900 round? 3d does not matter just name the place. Maybe 1 north of ATL and 1 south?



I am in. Just say where and when?


----------



## BlackArcher

*I am In...*

ok... All these arrangements sounds Nice... but 

Do we have confirmations on this weekend 323 then Rac  PainFest?

PRESS 1  - Heck Yeah!
PRESS 2 - No Can't make it Ya'll shoot em straight.
PRESS 3 - Cant make it Was affraid ya'll was going to jump all over me cause I was talking smack earlier.


----------



## t8ter

"The big boy class,and finish at the bottom"
why you have to drag me into this?


----------



## hound dog

4 none above


----------



## BlackArcher

Ok Listen UP all ya'll Yall signed up ;just by posting in this thread
So ask the wife and daddy's permission to come out and play..

All that talk... Am I going to see you 1/2 Pint... or you going to stare at that empty space on the wall
D-Hunter... Ask daddy for a pass...
Ole Geez you are an honary member of the "BeatDowns R us Crew"... 
GaBuck time to get off the couch eating all that pop corn... you going to get fat..
BoWana "B" We need to get you out early... so early to bed get that beauty sleep.
BottomLine...Well its all been said... upset we can channel that energy for you..
Nicodemus When you finish cleaning up the thread you can come get some too..
EagleEye.. I know you ain't scared of a little yardage...
Anny Quitmaking me laugh and hiding behing his majesty 360.. Jesters can catch a beatdown too..
All GooD... all I need to hear from you is PRESENT..
MI 360... Your Kingdom... awaits to be toppled...We at the gates... bring the jester with you..
SOLOCAM.. You too need to get in I know there is heated battel for the bottom... Its ok Bottomlome is only his name your chances are good..
B From G.. Stay retired..
hounddog... you have the only ligit excuse... RAC master..
Hoyt 44 you too need to man or woman up...
Kris87.. I don't know where watkinsvill is but if its too far you can always crash at my house if you want to witness all this carnage 1st. hand.
Passthru... I know I am going to see you... no smack for you..
Killone.. Get the GPS coordinates... 
MeEEEEDDDDDDICCCCCCC.... Come on a few will be in need of your services..
Hunter , Blow tech Kirk patric.. ya'll can Truck Pool... 
Gibs, gobbs... GEEEEEEE Wiz...


----------



## watermedic

I want to watch!!


----------



## hound dog

Thanks for being EZ on me. LOL


----------



## KillZone

Which venue is the smack down going to be held 323 or rac?


----------



## solocam678

Lol! Whole lots of smackin going on...


----------



## EagleEye3D

Ill be at RAC. 10:00 sharp


----------



## BlackArcher

"Get up you Mutts... Wipe the cold from your eyes...Time to Punch the Clock"  Spanka
This is all I have Left to Say!  ½ Pint eventually you will figure it outâ€¦(LoL)


----------



## oldgeez

things sure have gotten quiet


----------



## alligood729

oldgeez said:


> things sure have gotten quiet



Well, I ain't sayin' much, I didn't shoot anywhere today. Besides being transformed into a snotty headed sneezing monster after 15 minutes outside, it's not only Mother's Day tomorrow, it's Mother's Day weekend. I love all you shooter brothers, but my lovely bride of 28yrs, and the mother of my 3 rugrats, (grown rugrats I might add) is more important than any of you mugs... I stayed home....I will play again soon though, you can bet on that....


----------



## watermedic

Where was everyone?


----------



## BlackArcher

... Next time someone says to me put up  or shut up... I am going to Shut up cause I know for sure they not going to show up..


----------



## DanielHunter

It looks like you showed up at 323 but didn't hand out any beatdowns. I didn't know you could give beat downs by shooting down on a known course....


----------



## young gunna

Daniel you really need to shut up. All you are is mouth. Until you make a showing i suggest you swallow your tounge


----------



## BowanaLee

What, no "B"EATDOWN ?  With all that "SMACK" and theres no Spankin ?  I'm disappointed but not surprised.  No No:


----------



## passthru24

bowanna said:


> What, no "B"EATDOWN ?  With all that "SMACK" and theres no Spankin ?  I'm disappointed but not surprised.  No No:



Hard to have a Spankin and Beatdown when No One Shows up  ,,,,,,


----------



## oldgeez

me either, lee...incredible 4 pages of smack and then, and then...??????


----------



## KillZone

BlackArcher said:


> ... Next time someone says to me put up  or shut up... I am going to Shut up cause I know for sure they not going to show up..


I did !!!!!!! 323 and rac. I found your coordinates!


----------



## DanielHunter

Maybe you should as well. Cause of the looks of it y'all talked all that smack and neither one of you gave anyone a beat down of any kind... I'm just sayin...


----------



## KillZone

Who u just saying it to....?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Ace boys...Butch won Rac and l won the long shot  ...2and 0 No No:


----------



## KillZone

Yep u did, nice job! I won k45!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

We got Buckeye Plantation and RBO this weekend so think we can get some more..Or does his awesomness want to bow down ..


----------



## deerehauler

to many proms for people to go to this time of year


----------



## DanielHunter

Is buckeye plantation on Saturday?


----------



## alligood729

DanielHunter said:


> Is buckeye plantation on Saturday?



Yep...


----------



## BowanaLee

BlackArcher said:


> ... Next time someone says to me put up  or shut up... I am going to Shut up cause I know for sure they not going to show up..





passthru24 said:


> Hard to have a Spankin and Beatdown when No One Shows up  ,,,,,,



I didn't hear everyone agree on a double. Everyone was at RAC though. No "B"EATDOWN there ? No No:  
Your huckleberry ACE crew will definitely be at the ACE shoot. How about a show down ?  Show us what a "B"EATDOWN looks like.


----------



## MI360

I got my $100 for the indoor 900 round and 3d anyone else game?


----------



## DanielHunter

That would be pretty cool Mitchell.. But to expensive for me.....


----------



## BlackArcher

Congrats butch john bottom line and everyone else who showed up.... Good shooting
 I have no smack for RBO... they are the real ACES in the bunch... Good showing...  
Sheila's Smack is off the chain..  We had fun...

Some of you fellas are lil cry babies... wipe your tears and your droool.. We will do it again soon..

Ace 1 Beatdowns r us 0..

"Secret Weapon to Be deployed  say hello to my Little Hunter Killa Foam  Drone"  Spanka


----------



## solocam678

KillZone said:


> Yep u did, nice job! I won k45!


Nice shootin john. Got the spring fixed on the mongoose...im back in buisness.


----------



## KillZone

Thanx buddy glad ya was able to fix it.


----------



## 12ptsteve

E bottomline said you have to be able to beat the indians before you get a shoot at the chief. Ooh what happened cory? The ace boys did pretty good


----------



## 12ptsteve

Ace buckeyes 3-d is on this weekend and it is an asa state qualifier. Must register at ace and turn in the scores at buckeyes


----------



## young gunna

What happened huh? ok


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

passthru24 said:


> Hard to have a Spankin and Beatdown when No One Shows up  ,,,,,,



You and Don like an audience?


----------



## BlackArcher

bowanna said:


> What, no "B"EATDOWN ?  With all that "SMACK" and theres no Spankin ?  I'm disappointed but not surprised.  No No:



Don't worry my wanna "B" There is plenty of time for you to be disappointed  and surprised...  I guarntee it.. 
""B"race yourself for impact and mental anguish."  Spanka


----------



## BlackArcher

Oh I would like to commend the boys at 323 and RAC for setting some awesome courses that encourages archers to continue to support...  

ACE!! I am about to give you guys one more chance to get it right..
Water on the course...!!!
Fix the Sign up instead of having peeps drive all over creation to sign up
Set up a decent course that encourages archer repeat participation instead of that sadistic arrow loosing stuff of the previous

Ok... Yes!! i said it... someone got to say something.... now let the mud slinging begin..


----------



## BlackArcher

da gang at 323.. we had a lil Spanka in the Group..


----------



## BlackArcher

da Rac Gang..


----------



## DanielHunter

Good pics E.
It looks weird seeing Corey in a Mathews shirt after all those years with the bowtech.


----------



## DanielHunter

Good pics E.
It looks weird seeing Corey in a Mathews shirt after all those years with the bowtech.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

When are you going to bring out the Dominator??


----------



## DanielHunter

Idk man. Had a lot of stuff come up so I haven't really shot it an money has been tight but I'm gonna try to make it to buckeye plantation on Saturday depending on if I gotta work or not...


----------



## BlackArcher

Corey now can shoot anything he puts his hands on... I am proud of him and his improvement.. He is shooting lights out..


----------



## BlackArcher

*ACE... We got We got We got what you need...*



BOTTEMLINE said:


> We got Buckeye Plantation and RBO this weekend so think we can get some more..Or does his awesomeness want to bow down ..



His Awesomeness dropped his Jaw at the shock of lost..   Picking it up was not a "B"ow.

Oh Yes... My wanna "B" bow-wanna... You will experience the anguish of defeat.. at the hands of the SPANKA
Be not mistaken, a band-aid will not be suffice..

Lesson Time 10 am.

"His Awesomeness has retrieved his Jaw therefore SMACK is back in effect"  Spanka


----------



## BowanaLee

BlackArcher said:


> His Awesomeness dropped his Jaw at the shock of lost..   Picking it up was not a "B"ow.
> 
> Oh Yes... My wanna "B" bow-wanna... You will experience the anguish of defeat.. at the hands of the SPANKA
> Be not mistaken, a band-aid will not be suffice..
> 
> Lesson Time 10 am.
> 
> "His Awesomeness has retrieved his Jaw therefore SMACK is back in effect"  Spanka



You must be pretty hard up to call out a broken down, half blind old man ? 
Or, awfully brave ? The gray bearded old geezer beat you last week on the white stake ...and, you used a range finder. 
You can keep the range finders but be careful what you ask the wanner for.


----------



## alligood729

bowanna said:


> You must be pretty hard up to call out a broken down, half blind old man ?
> Or, awfully brave ? The gray bearded old geezer beat you last week on the white stake ...and, you used a range finder.
> You can keep the range finders but be careful what you ask the wanner for.



He's calling out Squirrel...."wanna be" bowanna.....


----------



## 60X'S

I'm not on here much, and hardly post a thing! But I just gotta ask, "Who or What is Squirrel"? This thread has been hilarious! Thanks for the entertainment!!


----------



## BlackArcher

bowanna said:


> You must be pretty hard up to call out a broken down, half blind old man ?
> Or, awfully brave ? The gray bearded old geezer beat you last week on the white stake ...and, you used a range finder.
> You can keep the range finders but be careful what you ask the wanner for.



You did not show up...!! 

You can't beat the Spanka if you are a No show...  
You shot 20 out of 40 targets...and forfeit for sure...
Your Smack sounds good though.. and I like your spunk... 
You are excited!! and anxious to Shut me Up!! 
You are dreaming "IF I CAN ONLY BEAT THE SPANKA....!!"
You will soon realize that a nightmare awaits ya.."  
So Bring Your Heart, Diamonds Club and Spade
So I can SPANK Ya take your Jewels and bury you in the shade..

"You did not show up...!! "

:Spanka


----------



## Taylor Co.

Just be glad my old self, didn't show up! I know my limitations these days. Ya' Know a man has got to know his limitations.. that's all that I am saying. I do have some $$ to pick up at RAC..
Maybe I'll show up and see what happens at ACE.


----------



## BowanaLee

BlackArcher said:


> You did not show up...!!
> 
> You can't beat the Spanka if you are a No show...
> You shot 20 out of 40 targets...and forfeit for sure...
> Your Smack sounds good though.. and I like your spunk...
> You are excited!! and anxious to Shut me Up!!
> You are dreaming "IF I CAN ONLY BEAT THE SPANKA....!!"
> You will soon realize that a nightmare awaits ya.."
> So Bring Your Heart, Diamonds Club and Spade
> So I can SPANK Ya take your Jewels and bury you in the shade..
> 
> "You did not show up...!! "
> 
> :Spanka



I was right where I said Id be oh tall and ugly one. My score at RAC proved it.  
Now if you were calling out the wanner be squirrel, I forgive ya, but beware of the wonderful non range finder using wanner. No No:


----------



## BlackArcher

Ok... Mr. Wonderful... Don't be mistaken... "His Ugliness" Calls out Geriatrics too,  with or without rangefinders..
"His Awesomeness do not discriminate!!"  Spanka


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Well Spanka if youre calling for me its the money stake no rangefinders ..There is a saying in life that you are not promised tomorrow so you need to learn to love the unavoidable beatdown that you shall be handed have you forgot that youre beatup im sorry youre beatdown crew is coming to our house..No No:


----------



## oldgeez

it would be incrusting to see the spanka lay down his rangefinder


----------



## BowanaLee

BlackArcher said:


> Ok... Mr. Wonderful... Don't be mistaken... "His Ugliness" Calls out Geriatrics too,  with or without rangefinders..
> "His Awesomeness do not discriminate!!"  Spanka



BEWARE oh Spunka !  ...The wanner has never shot the handicapped K45 class.  Same white stake though. Better leave well enough alone. 
I may show up at high noon with a big iron (range finder) on my hip ?  "Big Iron On His Hip"  >>-->


----------



## oldgeez

i don't think the spanka can relate to the "big iron" reference, but he might make a good texas red, lol!!  he might very well "make a fatal slip" and wind up cold turkey by ranger bowanna...i was in junior high when that song came out...one of my fav's


----------



## BlackArcher

No can do at Ace... My Distance Determining Tool... 
Will be securely affixed to my Hip for the ACE Qualifying Bout..

94 Archers tried and 94 Archers also died 
when they crossed paths with the SPANKA with the Range Finder on his Hip..
Range Finder on his HiP....  Yeee Hawwww..lol

"Quit salivating!!! Y'all are encrusting the corners of your mouths!!!"  Spanka


----------



## BowanaLee

oldgeez said:


> i don't think the spanka can relate to the "big iron" reference, but he might make a good texas red, lol!!  he might very well "make a fatal slip" and wind up cold turkey by ranger bowanna...i was in junior high when that song came out...one of my fav's



Johnny were so old, when I started shooting, bows didn't have training wheels, range finders weren't invented yet, Spanka was just a gleam in his dads eye and moby dick was a sardine.


----------



## BlackArcher

bowanna said:


> Johnny were so old, when I started shooting, bows didn't have training wheels, range finders weren't invented yet, Spanka was just a gleam in his days eye and moby dick was a sardine.



...and there was no TV.., You had to carry two pails of water, walk 5 miles to school... 
ok ok I get it!! 
Now quit the crying!!
I accept your challenge and will lay my finder down...
Do you feel better...? Venue to be Determined..

I have successfully been suckered into "The Cry Baby Zone..". 
"Now quit the crying... I accept!!"Spanka


----------



## oldgeez

5 miles uphill both ways to save .07 bus fare, lol!! oh, and there was tv..our neighbors down the street got one when i was about 5..it had a rainbow looking piece of film on the screen, and the screen was about 8" wide.  it was like a miracle


----------



## BlackArcher

oldgeez said:


> 5 miles uphill both ways to save .07 bus fare, lol!! oh, and there was tv..our neighbors down the street got one when i was about 5..it had a rainbow looking piece of film on the screen, and the screen was about 8" wide.  it was like a miracle



lol You are Hilarious..Geez..


----------



## BowanaLee

BlackArcher said:


> ...and there was no TV.., You had to carry two pales of water, walk 5 miles to school...
> ok ok I get it!!
> Now quit the crying!!
> I accept your challenge and will lay my finder down...
> Do you feel better...? Venue to be Determined..
> 
> I have successfully been suckered into "The Cry Baby Zone..".
> "Now quit the crying... I accept!!"Spanka



So which one of us geezers are you calling out, or is it both ? 
No matter, keep your range finders. You'll need all the help you can get. No spankn excuses. 
Whats next on Spanka's non discriminating list, ladies or men's novice ? 

If you really want to even the odds fer us geezers. Since our sight picture and pin is blurry and were not steady. 
Shoot with my reading glasses and wear your ruby red high heels.  
op2:


----------



## BlackArcher

*Wanna "B" Just You... This spankin was YOUR IDEA*

First You Asked for it... I agreed... 
Then you want No range finder I agreed.. 
Then you want me to blur my sight picture... thinking about it... 
Now you want heels... - Oh- No..!!  That is too Fruity for my taste..
Spanka Don't Do Fruity Archery..
I prefer my fruit in a smoothie...

"That sounds Like Fruity Archery to me!!" Spanka


----------



## BlackArcher

Hey Bowanna, Bottomline, Butch, TaylorCo, 12point, MI360 Corey, Hey Gibbs You are invited too.. Say 10 Am Good with everyone... 
I will retire my range finder for this shoot..

Sunday Is RBO!! It is a Good Venue for a SMACK ATTACK or SMACK DOWN..

 RBO is a Good Venue for this Little Challenge... Hopefully we can hammer out this team thing and be on and popping.

Press 1 I am not chicken and will be there..
Press 2 Would love to but can't Make it
Press 3 Baaa Hum Bug...


----------



## BowanaLee

The ACE shoot is it for me. Sunday I'm going to Jackson lake to snatch the lips off some bass.
Plus, I don't do anything before Bowanna time. (11:00 or better)  You can still match our white stake scores. Range finders are OK. 
To bad about the heels. Would've made some great pics.  Some days I'm about as wobbly as if I were wearing heels.


----------



## DanielHunter

Y'all know its suppose to rain all day Saturday right?


----------



## BowanaLee

DanielHunter said:


> Y'all know its suppose to rain all day Saturday right?



Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High 81F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.


----------



## oldgeez

scattered mostly in the evening with the day's heating...i changed my shooting time to 9am.  that is very early for the geez to be pulling a bow back, lol


----------



## DanielHunter

Yea I won't be getting my brand new bow so I won't be making the trip... That's a long way to just get rained out


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

I thought you said you had your bow ..Its best you stay home cause the im coming to feed...E we are suppose to have a easy one just for you but l requested a couple hard ones to break the pack your rangefinders are not welcome on the black stake..Good to see your not afraid to challenge yourself but dont be mistaken you will be on the line with the orange Hoyt and its not showing any mercy..Aint nothin but G thang ..Gunna your time is up..Come on down.


----------



## DanielHunter

I meant I wasn't gonna get it wet but I do got it and it is sweet...
How you like your alpha squirrel?


----------



## BlackArcher

*Nah! "B" Same Class, Same Venue, Same Stake!!*



bowanna said:


> Sunday I'm going to Jackson lake to snatch the lips off some bass.
> Plus, I don't do anything before Bowanna time. (11:00 or better) You can still match our white stake scores. Range finders are OK.
> To bad about the heels. Would've made some great pics. Some days I'm about as wobbly as if I were wearing heels.


Wanna "B"   Bass Fishing? ...OK!! Good Luck with that!!



BOTTEMLINE said:


> E we are suppose to have an easy one just for you but l requested a couple hard ones..  Good to see you are not afraid to challenge yourself.  You will be on the line with the orange Hoyt and its not showing any mercy...



What!... Ya'll want alot!! Bowana wants me unknown, Blind and Wobbly in Heels.  
You want me to nervous of the color orange and begging for Mercy..

"Nah! Nah! Nah! No No: Not in your House" Spanka


----------



## BowanaLee

Ahhh, come on. Blind, wobbly and in heals. I'll pay your way.     "Geezer for a day." You'll need the range finders.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

The Alpha Elite is the most accurare bow ive had  and l tried them all just about it will be around a while may pick up another one down the road for back up purple with flo green strings ..Hoyt is here to stay..


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

We might just give the River Bottom boys a visit never hurts to have two houses..


----------



## killitgrillit

BOTTEMLINE said:


> We might just give the River Bottom boys a visit never hurts to have two houses..



Where waiting on you, I heard u's scared!!! when you  get up in the morning to come shoot don't roll over and wake Daniel up, he gets upset


----------



## young gunna

All i gotta do it break 190 to beat you squirrel


----------



## BlackArcher

24 Hrs.!!


----------



## 12ptsteve

ezra i got some realy E...asy shots just for you but you better bring your big boy panties too. ooooh and what temperature do you like your water for the coolers?


----------



## BowanaLee

killitgrillit said:


> Where waiting on you, I heard u's scared!!! when you  get up in the morning to come shoot don't roll over and wake Daniel up, he gets upset



Ouch !


----------



## BlackArcher

12ptsteve said:


> What temperature do you like your water for the coolers?



His Awesomeness likes his water...
"Slightly Chilled with a Hint of Lime"  Spanka


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

killitgrillit said:


> Where waiting on you, I heard u's scared!!! when you  get up in the morning to come shoot don't roll over and wake Daniel up, he gets upset



LOL...Yea he does but here lately hes been with Gunna and Spanka        Gunna spit out the gum and pay attention ..If you just gotta break 190 you shouldnt have nothin to worry about but that breaking in period is over were back running..200 aint going to get it..


----------



## BlackArcher

12 Hrs.!!


----------



## BlackArcher

*Fill In the Blank!!*

Ok... Is it raining on my parade?  Lets hear from social Circle Residents.  How Wet is it?

"It is so Wet __________________!!!"


----------



## BlackArcher

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=753821
Follow the Link:..
Send me a private Message as to what team you are on 
Detail what class you are shooting...   
Max 5 per Team..
1 participant per class 
Minimum 3 per team 
3 members must compete in the same tournament in order for your points to count as a team

5 points for 1st.
4 points for 2nd.
3 points for 3rd.
2 points for 4th
1 point for 5th

Bonus: add two point to original points for placing 1st, 2nd,  3rd, 4th or 5th  at the State Shoot..

I will run a spread sheet as to the standings scores etc.
Please designate a score/record keeper from each team. 
His responsibility is to submit to me by pm the placement of his team members so I can record and Post
In addition the score keeper will verify the submittables of the other teams to ensure score accuracy.

Kick Off set for RBO.. 05/19/13

Rep your Team...


----------



## alligood729

BlackArcher said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=753821
> Follow the Link:..
> Send me a private Message as to what team you are on
> Detail what class you are shooting...
> Max 5 per Team..
> 1 participant per class
> Minimum 3 per team
> 3 members must compete in the same tournament in order for your points to count as a team
> 
> 5 points for 1st.
> 4 points for 2nd.
> 3 points for 3rd.
> 2 points for 4th
> 1 point for 5th
> 
> Bonus: add two point to original points for placing 1st, 2nd,  3rd, 4th or 5th  at the State Shoot..
> 
> I will run a spread sheet as to the standings scores etc.
> Please designate a score/record keeper from each team.
> His responsibility is to submit to me by pm the placement of his team members so I can record and Post
> In addition the score keeper will verify the submittables of the other teams to ensure score accuracy.
> 
> Kick Off set for RBO.. 05/19/13
> 
> Rep your Team...


I doubt you'll make it...it's supposed to rain....


----------



## killitgrillit

RBO is shooting tomorrow, come rain or snow!!!!
Had 70% chance all day today and got nothing!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve

e likes to drink it but afraid to shoot in it. we had pleanty in the coolers but none on the bows


----------



## BlackArcher

"Its No secret Spanka don't Shoot in the Rain"  Spanka


----------



## BlackArcher

Alright Alright Alright..... 
It is Monday afternoon... 
Nothing is on TV... 
What else you got to do but to Talk About the "BeatDown" for this weekend coming up... 
It is going down at the SweetWater Archery Shoot...  

Don't ask I ain't Moving.....
I am definitely Qualifying for K45..  
Now who said they want some ... 
I was ready ... 
Now I am more ready...

"I ready" Spanka


----------



## DanielHunter

So what are the teams E?


----------



## KillZone

What is that, i can't read it,  i can't read chicken scratchin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee

The gray bearded old geezer should be on the white stake. You'll need those range finders.


----------



## solocam678

KillZone said:


> What is that, i can't read it,  i can't read chicken scratchin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher

*Ok Killa... I hear your Cluck!!*



KillZone said:


> What is that, i can't read it,  i can't read chicken scratchin'!!!!!!!!


...

Because, Chickens don't Read they Cluck!!
and I'm going to Spank You for clucking.


----------



## KillZone

Did anybody hear something, i keep hearing some little chirping noise. Oh, I know it sounds like a quivering beak!!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher

*LoL!! You trying hard Son!...*



KillZone said:


> Did anybody hear something, i keep hearing some little chirping noise. Oh, I know it sounds like a quivering beak!!!!!


I like your Stats I'll give you that..
Your Smack, Wack !! Thats a Fact Jack..
Rethink Make it Funny but not necessarily True.
Ask  Ole Geez or Wanna "B" to teach you a thing or Two..


"This is called a SMACK ATTACK"  Spanka


----------



## BowanaLee

Theres a 10% chance of rain Saturday. I have the dancing chicken ready just in case. 

I don't think you'll ever get the teams together. How about making it a single man championship. Every week add his score. If you don't shoot, no score. 1st through 5th place only. 10 for first, 8 for second, 6 for third and so on.  This way a novice can compete with an open shooter. No sandbagging. Sandbagging is determined by contestants. The best man wins. Limit it to 1 shoot per weekend but if you shoot 2, take your best score ? If you want we could get a trophy made or chip in a few bucks ?  ....Just a thought ?


----------



## KillZone

Hey E I'm just funnin' with ya. Just couldn't help myself. Nothin' meant by it big bro. Hope ya shoot good this weekend.


----------



## BlackArcher

K.Z.... 
I had a moment of silence in respect of my fallen friend....  
I am not thin skinned by any means...
As long as it is clean non disrespectful... we good!!
You are good on both counts... 

Now where were we..?

Oh! Yes  the beatdown at 323 (if no rain..Spanka don't do rain)


----------



## KillZone

I'll be there hope your ready!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher

Nah!!.. I am not.... My "COP" has a minor set back....


----------



## oldgeez

get out the chicken, lee


----------



## BlackArcher

Oooooo Nooooooooo!! Not the ChicKen....  ok ok I'll Be there...
Wheee!! That was close!!  lol


----------



## hound dog

RAC got your course set for you EZ and it may be EZ.


----------



## BowanaLee

BlackArcher said:


> Oooooo Nooooooooo!! Not the ChicKen....  ok ok I'll Be there...
> Wheee!! That was close!!  lol



Just make sure you show up or I'll unleash the beast. Thats one mean and vengeful chicken.


----------



## BlackArcher

k45 KY..


----------



## solocam678

It seems all the "smackin" has smacked out


----------



## BlackArcher

Me!!!! Nah!!!! Never smacked out.. Just working on some new material... lol


----------



## oldgeez

RIP smack


----------



## BlackArcher

oldgeez said:


> RIP smack



What RIP Smack... Never...  We got one week before the state...
So let your smack do its bizneaa...Mr. Geeeeeeezzzz


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Not much smack to talk BA the state buckle is going home with me and thats how its going to be ...No No:


----------



## BlackArcher

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Not much smack to talk BA the state buckle is going home with me and thats how its going to be ...No No:



lol Please tell me what class that your are shooting.
 I may be tempted to jump in and relieve you the inconvenience  of toting that buckle around.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Semi Me and Butch so jump on in you will be toteing something around but it wont be a buckle...lol..


----------



## BlackArcher

"B" CareFul for what you wish..


----------



## BlackArcher

"oh! Lawd BeatDowns R us dun gon indoor"  Spanka


----------



## young gunna

yessir


----------



## DanielHunter

Dang big E done went and got a hoyt


----------

